# Il perdono



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
Ed è una stronzata colossale.
Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.

E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.

Tebe.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

....la prossima volta correggo l'itaGliano


----------

